# Campy thumb shift awkward?



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I am planning a switch from '07 Ultegra to either Chorus or Record 11. This video review: http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=111 notes the use of the thumb shift, for someone converting from Shimano, can be awkward. I know there will be a learning curve. When you see the shift on the video, the amount of hand movement appears to be excessive. Is this how it really is or is the rider in the video exaggerating the motion for the video or is he just not being efficient in his thumb shifting?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

He is exagerating the movement for the camera. He says that you need to change the angle of your hand to use the thumb shifter, not true. Well, it may be true if you insist on shifting with the very tip of your thumb. But the action on the shifter is light enough that you can shift with the edge of your thumb or the inside of your DIP joint.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*what a dummy...*

I never push the thumb button with the tip of my thumb. You can swing your thumb to the side, push the button down and not change your hand location. You push with whatever part of your thumb hits the button.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yup, that's exactly what I figured. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

The intro to the review was awesome. 

Yeah, as was stated, his hand movements were exaggerated. On a side note, personally I've actually found it easier to access the thumbs shifter while in the drops compared to the Ergo Levers.

Also, any learning curve will pale in comparison the ergonomics the Ultra Shift levers provide, you're hand fall into them like a perfect pair of soft leather gloves.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree. The reviews on test rider are consistently good.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

When I switched from DA7800 to Campy it felt awkward at first but its just a case of getting used to it. Bear in mind that it also helps to pick the right bar for shifting from the drops - i.e. small hands need shallow drop, big hands need standard drop.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice. I just went to a bar with a shallower drop. So, that should help.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I switched last year, and there is a small learning curve (one or two rides). Once you are used to it, you will swear it is the best way to ride.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Look at it this way - right now the only flawless high end groupset is made by Campagnolo - shimano 7900 has problematic and potentially dangerous chain and RD - they have tried to copy Campy's hollow pin on chains with the result being that it is not even as durable as the old 7800 and a few have been known to break under the power of Cat 1 sprinters and the RD while lightened is not as stiff - the result is that shimano sponsored teams on 7900 have switched chain and RD to old 7800 - Poor SRAM red users have had to switch chain and cassette to Shimano 7800 - so some poor soles are paying top dollars for high end groupsets that don't even work - namely 7900 & Red.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't worry about it. There is not a bit of a problem with campy thumb shifts. easiest thing in the world - like c-40 says, use mid-thumb. It's natural.


----------

